# Samsung root checker and Flash counter?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive seen these terms thrown around in a few threads and roms... What are they for, and do you need to worry about them if you want to root?

Thanks.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

its for voiding your warranty lol


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

are all of those disabled if you use an odin root method etc?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It depends on what you flash from Odin. Most "rooted stock" Odin images bypass the flash counter (can't speak for VZW on this, just all the others). If you flash Recovery or several other things via Odin, that does trigger the flash counter. Rooting via this process does NOT trigger the flash counter but isn't for *all* phones, just the ones listed.


----------

